# الرسالة الى فيلبي رسالة للسعادة والفرح



## fauzi (29 مايو 2010)

الرسالة الى فيلبي رسالة للسعادة والفرح


أقسام الدراسة :

1- البركة الرسولية 
2- شكر لله من أجلهم وصلاة خاصة لهم 
3- عمل الله وسط الألم واستخدام الضيق لأجل الخير 
4- وصايا خاصة لأهل فيلبى: عن الأتضاع .وعن رفض بدعة التهود.
5- وصايا عامة وختام الرسالة.




رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي (الجزء الاول)
مقدمة الرسالة:


أولاً: مدينة فيلبي

 مدينة فيلبي هي أكبر مدن مكدونية. وتقع على نهر اسمه كنجس وهي على بعد 9 أميال من البحر في سهل واسع خصب يرتفع 1600 قدم عن سطح البحر .
وسميت فيلبي نسبة إلى فيلبي ملك مكدونية أبي الأسكندر الأكبر, إكراماً له لأنه جدد بناءها وحصنها سنه 355ق.م واشتهرت لقربها من مناجم الذهب التي كان فيلبس يستخرج منها نحو ألف وزنه في السنه. واشتهرت كذلك لكونها على الطريق بين أوربا وآسيا ورومية والقسطنطينية.
وقد استولى الرومان على مدينة فيلبي سنة 168 ق.م. وكان بعض سكانها يوم أتى إليها بولس رومانيين وبعضهم يونانين من المكدونيين وكان فيها كذلك قلة من اليهود لم يكن عددهم كافياً لأن يكون لهم مجمع فيها, ولكنهم كانوا يصلّون في محل خارج المدينة على شاطيء النهر ليس فيه بناء .. وكانت اللغة الغالبة في فيلبي وقتئذ اليونانية وكانت لغة الحكومة فيها اللاتينية.

ثانياً: كنيسة فيلبي:

تأسست كنيسة فيلبي على يد الرسول بولس في سفره الثانى للتبشير سنه 52 م . وكان الرسول قد رأى رؤيا بالليل"رجل مكدوني قائم يطلب إليه ويقول اعبر إلى مكدونية وأعنا" (أع 9:16) .
فلما رأى الرؤيا, سافر إلى فيلبي التي هي أول مقاطعة في مكدونية وكان يرافقة وقتئذ سيلا وتيموثاوس , والمرجح أيضاًً أن لوقا رافقه أيضا( اع 12:16) وكانت نتيجة وعظه هناك أن آمنت ليدية بائعة الأرجوان واعتمدت هي وأهل بيتها . وفي تلك المدينة أخرج روح العرافة من جارية كانت تتبعهم أياماً كثيرة وتزعج بولس بصراخها . فكانت العاقبة أن مواليها الوثنين غضبوا لأنهم خسروا ماكانوا يربحونه من عرافتها فاشتكوا على بولس وسيلا إلى ولاة المدينة فألقيا في السجن بعدها جلدا وضربا .. وفي السجن , تزعزعت الأساسات وانفكت قيود الجميع وآمن سجان فيلبي على يد بولس واعتمد هو وأهل بيته..
وفي بيت ليديا تأسست أول كنيسة في أوربا , فنمت من ذلك الوقت , حتى صار فيها أساقفة وشمامسة ( في 1:1) وكان ذلك كله فى نحو 11 سنه, وبعد مضي خمس سنوات , زارها سنه 57 ب.م., وهناك كتب الرسالة الثانية لأهل كورنثوس (أع 21:19  2,1:20) ثم زارها سنه 58 ب.م وهو راجع من أخائية إلى أورشليم (أع 19 : 21 ) .
ونستنتج من الرسالة نجاح هذه الكنيسة من التالي :
1-مشاركتهم في الأنجيل من أول يوم (في1 : 5 ) 
2- طاعتهم لبولس في حضوره وفي غيابه (في 12:2) .
3- فرحه بمعرفة أحوالهم واشتياقه أن يرسل إليهم تيموثاوس ليطمئنه عليهم( في 19:2) .
4- هذه الكنيسة هي الوحيدة في مكدونية التي شاركته في أمر العطاء والأخذ (في 15:4).
5- ارسالهم اليه نفقة بيد ابفرودتس وهو في السجن ( في 16:4).
6- سبق وأن ارسلوا إليه ما يخفف ثقل ضيقه وهو في تسالونيكي (في 16:4).
7- اشواق بولس وصلاته المملؤة فرحاً لأجلهم ( فيلبي4:1).

ثالثاً: الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي

كتب الرسول هذه الرسالة من رومية وهو في السجن (فيلبي7:1, 13, 14) حوالى سنه 63 ب.م, أي في آخر السنتين اللتين هما مدة سجنه الأول .
الغاية من هذه الرسالة هو الأتي:

1- إظهار محبته لأهل فيلبي على العطايا التي ارسلوها إليه وهو في السجن إذ لم يكن الرسول يستطيع العمل كعادته لأعانة نفسه.
2- أراد أن ينبئهم بأمره ويطمئنهم على نفسه, فهو لم ييأس من كثرة ضيقه, بل الذي حدث هو العكس ان الله حقق نجاح للإنجيل من خلال قيوده .
3- أراد أن يطمئنهم على رسولهم ابفرودتس الذي لفرط خدمته إياه اعتراه مرض شديد , وشكرهم على عناية رسولهم به وتعرضه للخطر فى سبيل خدمته.

4- اراد كذلك تثبيتهم في الأضطهادات التي كانت عليهم .
5- حذرهم من دخول المعلمين الماثلين إله الفرائض اليهودية.



 الأصحاح الأول:

إن أول مايلفت النظر أثناء قراءتنا لهذا الأصحاح , بل وللرسالة كلها أن كاتبها لديه كما من الفرح غير عادي, بحيث لايمكن أن تصدق أن رسالة تحمل مثل هذه المشاعر السعيدة يمكن أن تكون قد كتبت من خلف جدران السجن .
فلم نسمع ابدا عن سجينا يشجع ويشدد ويقوي زائرية ومريديه!! إنما العكس هو الوضع الطبيعى . ولكن لاعجب أن كان المسيح الذي قلب موازين الحياة ومقاييسها , يجعل بولس يحيا ضد قوانين الحياة الطبيعية فيكون مصدر تشديد وتعضيد في الوقت الذى كان ينبغى أن يتلقى كلمات التعزية والمواساة !!
لذلك اثرت ان تكون تأملات هذه الرسالة كلها عن الفرح .. ذلك الفرح الذي فاض من قلب الرسول على كل سطر بل وعلى كل حرف من حروف هذه الرسالة العظيمة بين الرسائل , ليس من أجل بلاغة كلماته فقط , ولكن من أجل الروح المنتصرة التي تخللت كل سطورها .
والفرح هو قرين الحياة – فلقد خلق الله الأنسان ليفرح – ونحن ندرك جيداً أنه فى المرات التي يجتاحنا فيها الحزن , نتذوق طعم الموت, وفي الأوقات التي تعرف فيها طعم الفرح نقبل على الحياة والعمل وتتغير ملامح الأشياء كلها أمامنا , فتبدو وكأنها أجمل مما هي في الواقع . والمسيح ليس مؤسسا على الظروف ولكنه مبنى على الثقة في حبه وحكمته وتدبيره وتوظيفه لكل الأحداث – مهما بدا فيها من متناقضات ومفشلات – لتؤول للخير .  
ولننظر الآن إلى صورة الفرح المسيحي كما ترسمه هذه الرسالة:

1- فرح الصلاة لأجل الأخرين:

"مقدما الطلبة لأجل جميعكم بفرح" (في 4:1) والصلاة لأجل الأخرين هي أعظم تدريب ومنهاج روحي للخروج من الذات, وما أجمل هذا الأمر .
لقد علمنا السيد المسيح أن نصلي فنقول "ابانا"- وهذه الكلمة تحمل شقين:
أ- آب:
وهى تقدم لنا مفهوم الأبوة – ذلك المفهوم الجديد عن الله – لتتذكر وأنت تصلي أن المحبة المقترنه بالأبوة ستبذل كل ما فى وسعها لأجلك في الحياة الحاضرة والأتية .
ب- ضمير الجماعة"نا":
وهذا الضمير يقرر مفهوم المسيحية – فلو كان ضمير المتكلم "نا" لكانت طبيعة الديانة المسيحية هي الفردية والتمركز على الذات – ولكنها ديانة الجماعة "اككليسيا".
وبهذا نبدأ صلاتنا , كشعار المسيحية كلها: فالتشديد هنا على الأب وعلى اخوتي - هذا هو معنى "ضمير نا" وهذا الضمير يتعدى كل خلاف في العائلة والطبقة الأجتماعية والجنس واللون والدين حتى يصل إلى كل مكان – فهو ضمير غير محدد ولذلك لا تقف في وجهه حدود أو سدود .
ان قلب المسيحى اكبر من ان تحده الحواجز – هو مفتوح لكل انسان ويحمل كل انسان امام الله في الصلاة بالحب والتضرع - ككاهن للخليقة وكشفيع عن كل انسان .
والفرح الناتج عن مثل هذه الروح هو فرح الحياة نفسها – فرح عودة الأنسان إلى ممارسة دوره الأصيل فى الخليقة كعضو فى جماعة, وكمسئول بالحب عن هذه الجماعة أمام الله.
عزيزى – تعود أن ، تصلي لأجل كل من تراه أمامك صلاة سرية وسهمية – ارسل " وابل" من الحب على كل من تراه بواسطة الصلاة – صلي لأجل كل نفس تراها فى الطريق , لأجل كل زميل في الدراسة أو في العمل – وسوف تختبر عمق الفرح الملازم لهذا العمل الألهي  – وقبل أن اختم هذه النقطة أود أن الفت النظر إلى اول وصية أعطاها بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس : لم تكن هذه الوصية الأولى سوى الصلاة للكل :" فاطلب أول كل شيء أن تقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات وتشكرات لأجل جميع الناس" (اتي 1:2).

2- فرح الكرازة بالمسيح :

" فماذا غير انه على كل وجه سواء بعلة أو بحق ينادى بالمسيح وبهذا أنا افرح بل سأفرح أيضا" (في 18:1) .

ويجب أن نقف قليلآ عند هذه النقطة : فسجن بولس هذ حفز الكثيرين على الكرازة بالأنجيل , ولكن هذا الحافز اتجه في طريقين مختلفين , فأحباء الرسول عندما رأوه سجينا ضاعفوا جهودهم في الكرازة حتى لاتتوقف رسالة بولس بسبب قيوده ولكن كان هناك فريقا آخر يحركه الحسد والخصام للكرازة بالأنجيل – وكان دافعهم هو التحزب – أي العمل لأجل المنفعة الخاصة والطموح الشخصى والتنافس في سبيل علو المكانة وجمع الأتباع – وهذا ما وصفه الرسول بقوله "أما قوم فعن حسد وخصام يكرزون بالمسيح (في15:1) وهؤلاء القوم انتهزوا فرصة سجن بولس وضاعفوا نشاطهم لأنهم ظنوا أن سجن بولس فرصة سانحة لبسط نفوذهم واعلاء كلمتهم وابراز حزبهم الكنسي واضعاف اصدقاء بولس .
واجمل ما في الموضوع هو الروح التي واجه بها بولس هؤلاء الناس – فلم يكن في قلب بولس أي شئ من الغيرة أو الكراهية الشخصية – وطالما كان المسيح يكرز به فلم يعبأ بولس بمن يحوز الكرامة والمقام والنفوذ .
ولم يلتفت إلى ما يقوله الكارزون الأخرون عنه, ولم يعبأ بموقفهم العدائي نحوه كان كل اهتمامه أن المسيح ينادى به .
وكثيراً جداً ما نغتاظ لأن شخصا اخر ينال الشهرة والمقام الذي لانناله نحن . وكثيرا ما نحسب شخصا عدوا لنا لأنه انتقدنا أو انتقد طرقنا في الخدمة ويقف بولس مثالا عظيما أمامنا : فهو كان خاليا من الذات والأنانية – ورفع أمر التبشير بالمسيح فوق الأغراض الشخصية .
أيها المحبوب – ان اردت أن تفرح بالكرازة ليكن اهتمامك الأول بأن تقود الآخرين إلى المسيح لا إلى ذاتك أو إلى حزبك .إن الكرازة الحقيقية هي التي ترفض فكر التلاميذ , "يا معلم رأينا واحدا يخرج الشياطين باسمك فمنعناه لأنه ليس يتبع معنا"(لو 49:9) فلم يكن هدفهم هو مجد الله ولكن مجد الجماعة.

3- فرح الايمان :

"فإذ انا واثق بهذا أعلم أني امكث وابقى مع جميعكم لأجل تقدمكم وفرحكم في الأيمان" (في 25:1) ان الأيمان المسيحى لابد وان يكون مصحوبا بالفرح – فالأيمان الذى يترك النفس كئيبة والوجه عابس , هو ايمان غير سوي – ايمان مزيف هذا ليس معناه ان تخلو الحياة من المضايقات والمناوشات . فالخطية التي تقاومها أيها المحبوب – تسبب لك انزعاجا والعادة التي تسعى للتغلب عليها بمعونة الهك – تسبب لك الاماً ، وتحديات الحياة اليومية وحروب الشيطان , ومضايقات الأخرين تهدد راحتك . ولكن في وسط كل هذا ينبت الأيمان الذي يؤكد لك عناية الله بك , والذى يقدم لك تاكيدا في سيطرة الله على الأحداث , وقدرته على استخراج الخير من أسوا الظروف وهذا هو سر الفرح الذي يسود على قلب المسيحي في أحلك الأوقات ولا تنسى أن كاتب هذه الرسالة كان مقيدا وكان يتوقع المحاكمة والموت بين لحظة وأخرى ولكن ايمانه بحب الله وتدبيره وعنايته جعله يثق في حكمته من وراء الأحداث ولذلك استطاع أن يكرر كلمات الفرح عبر الرسالة كلها – فقد علم أن الله سمح بدخوله للسجن من أجل انتشار الكرازة . هل تصدق ؟ لقد كرز بولس بالمسيح في سجن روما اكثر مما بشر فى رحلاته وهو حر طليق !! لقد تحولت القيود التي قصد بها تعطيل الأنجيل إلى معاول لهدم كل حاجز وقف في طريق البشارة وهذا ماقصده الرسول وهو يقول ان اموري ( اي سجنه ) قد آلت اكثر الى تقدم الأنجيل (في12:1) والقصة تبدأ حينما رفع بولس أمره إلى قيصر ليحاكمه – حينما رأى أن العدالة لن تنصفه في فلسطين – وقد كان من حقه كمواطن روماني أن يفعل ذلك وعندما وصل إلى رومية سلم إلى رئيس العسكر وأذن له أن يقيم وحده مع العسكري الذى كان يحرسه (أعمال 16:28) - وبعد ذلك بقليل سمح له أن يستأجر بيتا لنفسه – وأن لم يزل تحت الحراسة – وكان بيته مفتوحا لكل من يأتي ليراه (اعمال 31:28) وترتبت على هذه الأحداث عدة نتائج هامة, جعلت لكرازة بولس ثمارا غير متوقعة.

أولاً:

كان بولس مقيد بسلسلة قصيرة تمتد من معصمه إلى معصم يد الجندي المكلف بحراسته – وهذه السلسلة هي التي تحدث عنها بقوله - وثقي - (في 13:1) وبقوله سفير فى سلاسل (أف 20:6) وايضا قيود الأنجيل (فليمون1 : 13 ) وكانت هذه السلسلة تربطه بيد الجندى ليلا ونهاراً ولابد أن عددا من الجنود كانوا يتناوبون بالطبع القيام بهذا الواجب – وقد قيل أن الجندى كان يتبدل عدة مرات في اليوم الواحد – حسب النظام الروماني – حتى لايكّون صداقة مع الأسير وحتى لاتؤدي هذه الدالة إلى حدوث تجاوزات , أو تؤدي إلى هروب السجين ويالها من فرصة سانحة للرسول بولس , الذي كان صدره يلتهب بالغيرة للكرازة !! لقد كان هؤلاء الجنود يسمعون مواعظ بولس للقادمين اليه لزيارته وربما كانوا يقرأون رسائله , وربما كذلك فتحوا معه باب المناقشة في أثناء فترات النهار الطويلة, عن شخص المسيح , وعن صلبه وعن حبه العميق للبشر . فإن عرفت ان بولس ظل على هذا الحال سنتين طويلتين (اعمال 28 : 30 – 31 ) تستطيع أن تدرك كم هو عدد الجنود الذين تحدث اليهم بولس , حتى انه قال آيتين فى هذه الرسالة من أعجب مايكون:  
1- "حتى أن وثقي صارت ظاهرة في المسيح في كل دار الولاية"( ودار الولاية هى الثكنة التي كان يسكن فيها جنود الحرس الأمبراطورى) (في13:1) .
2- يسلم عليكم جميع القديسين ولا سيما الذين من بيت قيصر (وكان نيرون هو قيصر هذا الزمان) ( في 22:4) وهكذا ترى أن رسالة المسيح قد وصلت إلى أماكن لم تكن ستصل اليها لو كان بولس حرا طليقا!!

ثانياً:

بالأضافة لكرازة بولس للجنود , كان يقدم الكرازة لكل من يقدم اليه ولاشك أن أخبار بولس قد وصلت لكثيرين , فاقبلوا على بيت السجن ليشاهدوا هذا الأسير العجيب – ومن تدبير الله أن السلطة الرومانية لم تمنعه عن لقاء الناس , وأقام بولس سنتين كاملتين في بيت استأجره لنفسه وكان يقبل جميع الذين يدخلون اليه كارزا بملكوت الله ومعلما بأمر الرب يسوع المسيح بكل مجاهرة بلا مانع , ( أع 30:28, 31) وهكذا وصلت الرسالة إلى أعداد غفيرة من الشعب وليس فقط رسالة كرازية , ولكن اتيحت لبولس فرصة لتلمذة عدد من المؤمنين , وترسيخ حقائق الأيمان بنفسه في قلوبهم وهكذا سخر الله سلطان الدولة الرومانية لتحقيق اهدافه وانتشار البشارة , اذ جعل بولس يكرز باسمه تحت سمع وبصر سلطات الرومان , بل وان جاز التعبير تحت حمايتهم المباشرة !!

ثالثاً:

لقد اتيحت لبولس الفرصة ليكتب عدة رسائل للكنائس , فكتب رسالة كولوسي وافسس وفيلبي وفليمون في الفترة من سنه 61- 62 ب.م ولولا فترة السجن هذه ماخط لنا الرسول أجمل رسائله. والتي حملت لنا روحه الجبارة وسلمت لنا حق المسيح وامكانيات الله الفائقة التي عملت في بولس , وجعلتنا نرى كيف اخرج الله رسالة الأنجيل من وراء السجن لتصل إلى العالم كله, وبقيت رسائل بولس دليلا ابديا على عمل الله العجيب, ولازالت إلى يومنا هذا مصدر الهام لنا ومصدر يقين لنفوسنا في حكمة الله وتدبيره- فلم يكتف الله بعمل هذا الأعجاز في القديم ولكنه حفظ لنا هذا التراث كمادة كرازة لنا , ومصدر تعزية لكل جيل , وهكذا نرى كيف اخرج الله من الأكل أكلا ومن الجافى حلاوة (قضاة 14:14) وهكذا نرى الأيمان ونرى فرح الأيمان "افرحوا فى الرب كل حين وأقول ايضا افرحوا"(في 4:4) الا يحق لنا - ونحن نؤمن بالهنا المحب والحكيم والقادر على كل شئ أن نفرح – نفرح لأن كل مايحدث اوما سوف يحدث هو لخيرنا ؟! عزيزي- قارئ هذه السطور أن دعوة اليوم هي لك. لكي تثق في الهك ولكي يتولد في قلبك فرحا صادقا بأن كل الأشياء تعمل معا لخيرك ولصالحك , وأن كل حدث في الحياة وكل ظرف سبق الله فأعده لك بتدبير عجيب لنضوجك وخلاصك أولا. ولخلاص من حولك ثانيا هل تؤمن بهذا ؟ وهل وضع هذا الأيمان الفرح فى قلبك؟  


د. مجدي أسحق


----------



## fauzi (29 مايو 2010)

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي (الحلقة الثانية)

كان حديثنا في الحلقة الاولى عن رسالة فيلبي كرسالة للسعادة, فتحدثنا عن فرح الصلاة. وفرح الكرازة وفرح الأيمان وفي هذه الحلقة نتابع تأملاتنا في مكونات الفرح المسيحي .

4- الفرح بأسعاد الأخرين:

"... ان كانت شركة ما في الروح ان كانت اجشاء ورأفة, فتمموا فرحي حتى تفتكروا فكر واحدا ولكم محبة واحدة" (في1:2, 2).
ومثل هذا الفرح هو أقوى دليل على عمل النعمة في حياة الأنسان , خاصة وقول الرسول "تمموا فرحي" يصل بنا إلى قمة الحب فهو يعتبر فرحه ناقصا, لايصل الى ملئ النشوة إلا بمساعدة الأخرين. أن التدين الذي لايدفع بالأنسان إلى اسعاد الأخر , هو تدين يحتاج إلى مراجعة ان مسيحيتنا هي ديانة الفرح القابل للأنتشار والتدفق , ليس فقط الفرح "المعاش" ولكن الفرح "المعدي" . أيها القاريء العزيز , هل فكرت في اشاعة الفرح في المحيطين بك.

5- الفرح بالألم :

لأنه قد وهب لكم لأجل المسيح لا أن تؤمنوا به فقط بل ايضا ان تتألموا لأجله" ( في 29:1) هل تصدق أن الألم في المسيحية يتحول من فرص أو صدفة أو حظ عاثر أو نائبة إلى عطية (هدية)؟ وهل توجد هدية نستلمها الا وتفيض علينا بالسعادة؟ أن الألام والمفشلات تعتمد على نظرتك لهما: فأن اكتفيت بالحزن والشكوى والتذمر , أصابتك بالهموم والضيق . أما اذا قررت أن تستفيد منها , فسوف تحصد النضوج والحكمة والسعادة . ان الله لايسمح بالآلم , الآ لآنه يعلم مدى ماسببه لك من خير والنفس الواثقة في حكمة الله ترى هدف الآلام بالأيمان , وتقرر أن تتحرك بإيجابية لتستفيد من قسوة الظروف أن الحياة دائما ترمينا مدية (سكينة) وكل مدية لها تصل حاد, ومقبض لتمسك منه. فان امسكت من النصل فسوف تجرحك : جروح الهم والقلق والرثاء والشكوى والتذمر ترى ماذا فعلت بآلآم الحياة.؟ ومن أى جهة امسكتها؟

6- الفرح بالوجود في المسيح :

افرحوا في الرب (4:4) (راجع ايضا 1:3, 1:4) وهذا هو مصدر كل الأفراح في حياة المسيحي ، الله يحيا في سعادة لاتنقطع , ولايعرف الحزن , لأن ليس لديه أسباب الأحزان التي تصيبنا ولكن من حبه لنا قرر أن يشاركنا أحزاننا ليحملها عنا. لكن أحزاننا حملهما وأوجاعنا تحملها (أش 4:53) وماهو سبب الحزن الرئيسي في حياة الأنسان ؟ الأجابة هي "الخطية فمنذ أن سقط الأنسان . ودخل الحزن إلى حياته "ملعونة الأرض بسببك .. شوكا وحسكا تنبت لك (تك17:3, 18) والشوك هنا اشارة للحزن والآلم فلما مات المسيح عنا ، كسر شوكة الحزن التابعة للخطية, واصبح لنا الحق فيه أن نفرح لأننا نلنا غفرانا عن كل خطية فيه وحتى توبتنا وانسحاقنا على الخطية, أصبح انسحاقا لذيذا وبهيجا, وصار اتضاعنا وشعورنا بالضعف ونحن نقدم مشاعر التوبة, مختلطا بالسعادة والأنشراح . هل غاب الفرح من حياتك يا عزيزى؟ أن مصدر فرحك ليس بعيدا عنك قد تكون قد بحثت عنه في مصادر كثيرة. ولكن لا يتحقق الا في شخص من أحبك. لاتظن أن التوبة بما فيها من امتناع عن طريق الشر سوف تحرمك من مباهج الحياة هذه خديعة ابليس . التوبة تحرمك متعة وقتية مميته , لتعطيك سعادة دائما محببة فلا تخف من الأقبال على شخص الفادي ففيه سوف تتذوق اعمق فرح يمكن للأنسان ان يختبره فرح الأنسجام الداخلى , فرح من وجد الحياة معنى وهدف. 

7- الفرح بالنعمة

هناك عقائد تجعل من التدين حقيقة مفزعة ومحزنة . والناموس كان قمة هذه العقائد فالوصية ثقيلة والأنسان عليه ان ينفذها ليرضى الله وليصل اليه أما في المسيحية فالله جاء للأنسان وسكن فيه وغير طبيعته ليمكنه من تحقيق الوصية وتنفيذها. وهذه هي النعمة!!
لذلك نجد الرسول يتحدث عن نفسه في الأصحاح الثالث وهو تحت الناموس من جهة الناموس فريسي (فى5:3) ولكنه يتحدث عن خروجه من تحت نير الناموس بسعادة وفرح , ماكان لى ربحا فهذا قد حسبته من اجل المسيح خسارة.

اى فرح لنفس ظلت ترزح تحت ثقل الوصية سنوات . ثم جاءت النعمة المحررة لتسكب فيها قوة الهية تحقق مالم تستطيع القوانين تحقيقة ؟! 
عزيزى.. اذا كنت تحيا إلى اليوم بمبدأ الناموس ومحاولات ارضاء الله بقوتك. فلن احدثك عن مقدار الآمك وضيقك وفشلك ان وحدك تعلمه.
أما اذا دخلت النعمة قلبك . وطلبتها باصرار واخذتها . ستحول عناءك وجهادك المضني. الى نعم وبهجة لا توصف .
ان جهادنا في المسيحية ليس جهادا محزنا كئيبا بل هو تعصب بهيج للنفس المسنودة على عمل الروح وقوته – والنعمة دخلت لا لتلغي الجهاد بل لتوازن وتعطيه قانونيته واثماره . والأمر متروك لك لتختار وتختبر بنفسك فإذا ما اخترت النعمة ستجد جهادك قد صار شهوة ومجد تسعى اليه لأنك ستكون حينئذ مرفوعا على ذراعي الأب الأبدية!!
ستواجه عيوبك وضعفك بالمسيح , وستختلط دموع التوبة والرجوع الى الأب, بدموع البهجة والسعادة بلقائه !! ستعرف يوم تتذوق النعمة انك كنت تحاول أن تحرك جبلا باصبعك واما الان فستقول له انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ويطيعك (متى 20:17 ولو 6:17) حقا ما اروع النعمة في مصدر السعادة وضمانها.

8- الفرح بلقاء المسيح:

 ما أجمل رؤية الرب.

هذه هى اللحظة السعيدة التي يشتهيها كل قلب تذوق مجد المسيح على هذه الأرض . ان اشواق قلب المؤمن ليست في النجاح او الطموح الأرضي أو البقاء في مراكز سامية انما هي موجهة الى السماء انتظارا لشخص المسيح , فإن سيرتنا هي في السموات التى منها ننتظر مخلصا هو الرب يسوع (في 20:3)

اذا علمت ان السماء هي وطنك الأصلي سوف تشتهي أن تصل اليها في اقرب وقت وإذا علمت ان هناك ستنتهي كل الأمك ومفشلاتك وسيمسح الرب كل دمعة من عينيك وسوف تجلس إلى جوار الحمل المذبوح ترنم له بقية عمرك.

اذا تركزت اشواقنا في الأرض فما اتعسنا اما اذا تعودت عيوننا التطلع الى السماء فسوف تمتلئ فرحا : فرح العودة من الغربة والبعد الى الأستقرار فرح اللقاء فما ابهج هذا اليوم : ان كان انتظارنا له يملائنا بهذا الكم من الفرح فكم وكم تكون سعادتنا حينما نصل إلى هناك.  

د. مجدى أسحق


----------

